
I’ll never bring my phone on an international flight again - spaceboy
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/ill-never-bring-my-phone-on-an-international-flight-again-neither-should-you-e9289cde0e5f
======
skepicurean
If a border official hands you a tablet and asks you to login to Facebook,
Amazon or even LastPass, are you required to do that?

~~~
spaceboy
> _And asks you to login to Facebook_

Your very clean, presentable looking Facebook account which is heavily
manicured, and ready to be presented at a job interview.

